# Tamron Adaptall-2 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 (44A)



## BKSPicture (Apr 14, 2014)

Did a review of the Tamron Adaptall-2 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 (44A) on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Cosina CT1EX and Kodak Tmax 100
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* Tamron Adaptall-2 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 (44A) Review © blog.bkspicture.com

















* * *


----------

